# My New Chinese Underfold AK-47 (Lots Of Pics!)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey all! Here is the newest addition to my small collection. I got this a few weeks ago and have been working on adding US parts to make her legal with the folding stock. I am happy to report that she is all done! (damn that stock was hard to install!). I stripped the wood on her and gave it the red stain. Pistol grip was made for me by my buddy and he did a damn good job on it!








I have shot her a few times but will hopefully be going to the range this weekend to see where she shoots and adjust if needed. I can instantly see the quality difference between this and my WASR.








I also love the under fold stock. I prefer it to the side folder and my WASR and the standard butt stock. 




































My two

















The Family


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Nice - I've been kicking around the idea of an AK as a counterpoint to my AR.

My dealer up here in the 'Couv got some CIA WASRs in, but upon reading about them online, I get the impression that they're kinda spotty on the QC - in your opinion, WASR's ok for the price, or spend a bit more on a better brand, such as an Arsenal Arms?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a fine looking addition to the family Gunut. Enjoy them all.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a really nice job- almost looks too pretty to shoot! I can imagine putting the underfolder on was a real pain.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The wood looks really nice on it. Good job.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Question. How did you get the grip in front of the one AK on without it getting in the way of the magazine? I have a co-worker who did a bunch of work to his AK and when he put the grip on he can't use it with the magazine, so he took it off. Any ideas?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

A_J said:


> in your opinion, WASR's ok for the price, or spend a bit more on a better brand, such as an Arsenal Arms?


The one that I have tricked out is a WASR. They are sure not the prettiest AKs but they are as reliable as they come. They are good if you cannot afford a better one or don't want to spend a lot. Yes the Arsenal are very good. They are milled instead of stamped. They are said to be the most accurate of the AK rifles. The Chinese ones like I have are very good as well. They stopped being imported in 94 so the price on them will continue to rise. Great guns! Lots of fun :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Question. How did you get the grip in front of the one AK on without it getting in the way of the magazine? I have a co-worker who did a bunch of work to his AK and when he put the grip on he can't use it with the magazine, so he took it off. Any ideas?


I can get the mag out without even touching that front grip. It all depends on the setup. If I need to I can even move my grip further forward.


----------

